# Full HD-TV gesucht :) (und gefunden)



## KempA (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
da ich nächsten Monat Geburtstag such ich noch en passendes Geschenk was mir meine Eltren schenken könnten...
Da ich mir eine XBOX360 zugelegt habe und sowieso einen neuen wollte dachte ich mir: warum keinen neuen Fernseher (im moment hab ich noch einen alten Röhren-TV).

Zu den Anforderungen:
Er sollte natürlich ein super Bild haben (deshalb möglichst Full-HD). Den Tv benutze ich dann fürs alltägliche Fernsehen und für die XBOX. 
Er sollte mindestens 80cm groß sein.
Ich hab schonmal ein paar rausgesucht und wollte wissen, was ihr von denen hällt...
Natürlich freue ich mich auch über neue, bessere Vorschläge, diese sollten aber auch im selben Preisbereich wie meine Vorschläge liegen.

Samsung LE 40 B 650 40 Zoll / 102 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik
Samsung UE 32 B 6000 VPXZG 32 Zoll: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gruß


----------



## feivel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

ich würde ja den 40" bevorzugen..
kommt natürlich aufs budget drauf an...


----------



## KempA (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Die 820€ wären schon die Schmerzgrenze Die 40" würden mir natürlich auch besser gefallen, aber in erster Linie kommt es aufs Bild an.


----------



## Xion4 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Wieviel Sitzabstand zum Fernseher? Was für Eingabequellen werden zum Einsatz kommen?

Pauschal sagt man pro Meter Abstand 10".

Und das Bild kann nur so gut sein wie die Eingabe Quelle. Kabel Digital stellt sich echt bescheiden dar, zumindest mit dem Standard Humax Receiver. Sat Digital schon besser.


----------



## KempA (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Abstand zum Fernseher wären gute 3m, von daher wären die 81 cm wohl ausreichend.

Eingabequellen sind zum einen ein ganz gewöhnlicher digital-receiver (mit scart-anschluss), und zum anderen eben die xbox360 (mit hdmi).


----------



## KempA (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem hier haltet? Philips 37 PFL 8404 H/12 94 cm "Full-HD" 100 Hz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

mir sind 81cm doch etwas zu wenig und die 102 cm des samsung leds, den ich oben verlinkt habe kostet leider über 1000 €...

achja, kleiner nachtrag, der fernseh sollte 100hz beherschen


----------



## Superwip (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

steht dein PC im selben Zimmer wie der Fernseher?

Wenn ja würde ich den PC definitiv auch noch anschließen, vor allem Rennspiele und diverse Umgemünzte Konsolenspiele kann man sehr Gut vom Sofa aus auf dem TV zocken, der Aufwand ist minimal und du könntest den PC auch irgendwann mit einem Blue-Ray Laufwerk ausstatten


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Habe einen 32" von LG (mehr geht in meinem Zimmer nicht)
LG 32 LH 5000 32 Zoll / 81 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik

Meiner hat DVB-C und DVB-T (zum fernsehen hab ich DVB-T)
Über Scart hab ich meine WII dran, via HDMI einen LG- BLURay Player
( LG BD 370 Blu-ray Disc Player schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik )
Bin mit der Kombo SEEEHR zufrieden.
Der TV hat mich bei MM 499€ gekostet (schon mehr als en Monat her)
Wunderbares Bild, FullHD, 100Hz, HDMI, Scart, zwei Tuner...
Was will man mehr


----------



## Dal604 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Ich halte von den 10" pro Meter nix, meiner Meinung nach kann ein Fernseher nicht groß genug sein. Ich sitze 2,5m vom TV entfernt und hab einen 40" Samsung LE B551(599€). Mein Dad sitzt auch soweit entfernt und hat einen 46". Der LE B 650 ist meiner Meinung nach richtig gut, ansonsten machen die Phillips ein tolles Bild. Sharp sollen ein tolles Bild aber eher mäßigen Sound haben. Es kommt aber natürlich auf deine Guck-Gewohnheiten an. Wenn du größtenteils nur Full-HD zockst bzw Digitalen Sat hast, kanns auch ein günstigerer 40" sein (wie meiner). Wenn du noch analoges Fernsehen besitzt, sollte schon ein guter Scaler drin sein, wie beim 650.


----------



## KempA (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

ja, tv und pc stehen im selben zimmer.
und zu den 10"/meter.
hab mal eben ausgemessen und mir das mal so ungefähr vorgestellt, dass wär mir doch zu wenig, ich hätte am liebsten ca.100cm Diagonale. Leider fällt dann mein absoluter Favorit (der Samsung LED-TV) weg, der kostet in der Größe nämlich 1029€ 

edit: sehr gut passen würde der http://www.amazon.de/LG-8000-Zoll-L...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1261349348&sr=8-1 , problem ist nur, dass mand en nicht an die wan hängen kann.


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *



Xion4 schrieb:


> Pauschal sagt man pro Meter Abstand 10".



Diesen "man" würde ich gern mal kennenlernen.

Ich sitze in einem Abstand von 3,20 vor einem 47" und ich wollte ich hätte nicht auf diese Sprüche gehört und mir den 52"´er gekauft.
Oder sitzt dieser "man" in einem Großraumkino 60 Meter entfernt?

Wenn man FULL-HD Quellen hat, ist der Abstand meiner Meinung kein Kriterium für die Diagonale.... heißt, da könnt ich auch nur einen Meter Abstand haben und es sieht gut aus.


----------



## Sash (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

meist ist es so, am anfang findet man sein teil riesig, aber schon nach nem monat isser doch zu klein. ist halt eine frage des geldes, ich hab 46" und kleiner würd ich nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *



Sash schrieb:


> meist ist es so, am anfang findet man sein teil riesig, aber schon nach nem monat isser doch zu klein. ist halt eine frage des geldes, ich hab 46" und kleiner würd ich nicht mehr gehen.



Vollste Zustimmung; so isses!


----------



## KempA (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Es wird jetzt wohl dieser hier Samsung LE 40 B 650 40 Zoll / 102 cm 16:9 "Full-HD": Amazon.de: Elektronik , gleich mitbestellen werde ich diese Halterung Wandhalterung Wandhalter universal 30 Jahre GARANTIE: Amazon.de: Elektronik .


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *



Edguy schrieb:


> Vollste Zustimmung; so isses!


 

meine erfahrung mit einem 42" du hast absolut recht 

ich liebe meinen tv..aber kleiner, nie wieder der nächste wird sogar größer
auch bei 2,5 metern abstand


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *



recell schrieb:


> Es wird jetzt wohl dieser hier .......


Joa, liest sich nicht schlecht. 

Ich empfehle jedoch: gehe in einen Laden deiner Wahl bzw. der das Gerät hat und schau´s dir erst einmal an oder lass´ es dir vorführen.
Im Falle eines Falles, wird ein Umtausch bei Amazon wohl reibungslos funktionieren, aber wenn man vorher weiß, was man kauft, kauft man doch beruhigter .

Medi@2.0 hört sich interessant an. 
Wenn ich dich bitten darf: Berichte doch später mal ob das wirklich so reibungslos funktioniert, was die Beschreibung verspricht (u.a. soll auch h.264 von USB unterstützt werden).


----------



## feivel (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

dann mal viel spass damit ..


----------



## KempA (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Langsam verzweifele ich. In einem anderen Forum wurde ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass der Fernseher einen Input-Lag beom Zocken hat---> nicht brauchbar zum spielen...


----------



## Edguy (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Viele Gräte haben "Bildverbesserer", die man entweder abschalten kann, oder eben nicht.
Bei diesem Gerät/Samsung heißt das wohl DNIe™ + (Digital Natural Image engine).
Diese Techniken sorgen für ein weicheres, ruhigeres Bild, das durchaus nützlich ist, bei Signalen die weit unter der FULL-HD Auflösung sind (zB DVD, TV-Receiver) und haben deshalb auch völlige Daseins-Berechtigung. Allerdings benötigt diese Engine einen Miniaugenblick um das Bild zu berechnen und es kommt zu diesen "Lags". Wird auch zum Problem bei der Tonwiedergabe über einen unabhängigen Verstärker (Audio-Delay).
Ich kann nur von meinem Phlips ausgehen: bei diesem heißt das "Perfect Pixel HD" und läßt sich deaktivieren, und im aktivierten Zustand 2-stufig regeln. Im aktivem Zustand benötigt es ca. 200ms bis das Bild ausgegeben wird (man merkt es auch deutlich, wenn man die Maus bewegt).

Bei einer Full-HD Quelle werden solche Verbesserer nicht benötigt und sollten auch abgestellt werden, denn was ist echter und natürlicher als ein Pixel . Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es auch bei diesem Samsung deaktivierbar ist. 
Deshalb wieder meine Empfehlung: Geh in einen Laden und schau dir das Gerät vor Ort an......


----------



## KempA (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Hast ja recht
Ich fahr morgen in den Laden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Hallo,

solltest du etwas warten können - womit du ja eventuell noch etwas Geld zur Seite kannst -, lege dein Augenmerk auf die mit LEDs bestückten Fernseher. Bin von einem konventionellen LCD mit Leuchtstofflampen-Backlight auf LED-Backlight (Samsung B6000) umgestiegen. Die Farben kommen prächtiger durch, die Schwarztöne sind knackiger und die Leistungsaufnahme ist bei dieser Technologie sehr gering gehalten. Ganz zu schweigen von der deutlich geringeren Bautiefe.

Bildverbesserer wie "DNie" oder beispielsweise "100 Hz Motion Plus" können problemlos abgeschaltet werden, wenn der Besitzer des Gerätes sich vom tatsächlichen Bild getrübt fühlt.

Ich weiß von der B6000er-Reihe, dass es einen zuschaltbaren Spielemodus gibt, der das Input Lag (die Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe am Controller und der Ausgabe am Bildschirm) auf ein Minimum reduzieren soll. Leider setzt das augenscheinlich auch die 100 Hz-Leckereien außer Gefecht.

Beispielsweise konnte ich ein deutliches Input Lag feststellen, als ich das gute alte Sonic 3 von der Playstation 3 spielte (Sega Mega Drive Collection). Wiederum war für mich aber keine Verzögerung beim Spielen von WipeOut HD zu spüren.

Das nur am Rande 

Gruß,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## KempA (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

Kann nicht mehr warte, da mein alter TV langsam den Abgang macht.
Hab mich aber schon nach den aktuellen LED´s umgesehen, leider sind die im moment zum Zocken noch unbrauchbar (zumindest die in meinem Preisbereich).
Ich werde mir wenn ich morgen in den Laden fahre mal den LG SL8000 in 42" mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## KempA (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

so, ich komm gerade ausem laden, den lg hatten sie leider nicht da.
die led-fernseher haben wirklich mit abstand das beste bild... schade, dass die zum zocken nix sind.
hab einen led direkt neben einem lcd gesehen, der led hatte ein viel schärferes bild, aber naja, kann man nix machen...

ich werd mir jetzt wohl den lg 42 sl8000 bestellen


----------



## Sash (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *

hm ich hab meinen direkt neben dem pc stehen und es geht eigentlich gut mit dem spielen. ich hab aber den 8090, der hat 200hz und ist das teuerste model.


----------



## KempA (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *



Sash schrieb:


> hm ich hab meinen direkt neben dem pc stehen und es geht eigentlich gut mit dem spielen. ich hab aber den 8090, der hat 200hz und ist das teuerste model.



ist leider etwas zu teuer für mich

ich hoffe die liefern meinen lg schnell, bin jetzt ganz heiß drauf


----------



## KempA (23. Dezember 2009)

tv ist heute angekommen, super teil <3


----------



## Edguy (23. Dezember 2009)

Wo hast du denn jetzt bestellt? 1 Tag ist ja unglaublich für ein Großgerät.


----------



## KempA (23. Dezember 2009)

HifiShopBerlin Online Shop


----------



## KempA (24. Dezember 2009)

so, nach einem tag hab ich das gefühl, dass im 200hz-modus das bild etwas ruckelt...
ich muss es mal noch mit der xbox über hdmi testen


----------



## N8Mensch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Full HD-TV gesucht *



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Bin von einem konventionellen LCD mit Leuchtstofflampen-Backlight auf LED-Backlight (Samsung B6000) umgestiegen.
> ....
> Beispielsweise konnte ich ein deutliches Input Lag feststellen, als ich das gute alte Sonic 3 von der Playstation 3 spielte (Sega Mega Drive Collection). Wiederum war für mich aber keine Verzögerung beim Spielen von WipeOut HD zu spüren.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch einen Samsung LED B6000 und frage mich nach den untertschiedlichen Meinungen im Internet zu Input-Lags , woran das liegen könnte.

Denn ich habe unzählige PC-Spiele getestet(z.B.:Shooter wie Battlefield, Counterstrike, CoD4 oder schnelle Rennspiele wie Shift, Dirt, Trackmania usw.) und mir fallen keine Input-Lags auf. Ich spiele nicht erst seit gestern und denke schon, dass gut beurteilen zu können.

Nun mein Verdacht: Der Samsung unterstützt nicht in allen Auflösungen den Spielmodus. Ist die Auflösung nicht exakt HDReady720p(1280*720) oder FullHD1080p(1920*1080), deaktiviert sich der Spielmodus automatisch. Läuft ein Spiel in passender Auflösung, aktiviert sich automatisch der Spielmodus wieder.

Bei deinem Beispiel ist sehr auffällig, dass Wipeout in FullHD läuft(1080p) und Sonic 3 wohl nicht. Z.B.: Sonic Unleashed(Liste der Auflösungen hier) läuft in einer Auflösung von nur 880x720. 

Und es gibt noch mehr Konsolenspiele(z.B.: GTA4, FarCry2, Tekken6 etc.), die weder in HDReady noch FullHD dargestellt werden.


Was haltet ihr davon?
Für Konsolenspieler natürlich schlecht, da die Auflösung nicht angepasst werden kann. 

@ Wannseesprinter
Vielleicht kannst du mal Sonic starten und in den TV-Options nachschauen, ob der Spielmodus deaktiviert ist(und sich auch nicht aktivieren lässt)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen N8Mensch,

danke für deinen Hinweis. Die Vermutung liegt wirklich sehr nahe, dass nicht genormte Auflösungen der B6000er kirre machen. Allerdings sollte laut Verpackungsangabe von "Sonic Unleashed" das Spiel mit 1280x720 (720p) laufen. Die Praxis sieht selbstverständlich anders aus; ich werde es dieses Wochenende mal ausprobieren. Sonic 3 über die Mega Drive Collection werde ich ebenfalls mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. Dort trat das Problem sehr stark auf.

Starte ich allerdings Sonic 3 vom "gewöhnlichen" Sega Mega Drive - ja, ich besitze ihn wieder -, so ist das Input Lag sehr gering, aber deutlich zu spüren. Schalte ich dort den Spielemodus ein, so ist die Verzögerung verschwunden, einen optischen Unterschied kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Bei dem Mega Drive habe ich leider das große Problem, dass das Bild extreme Störungen hat, sobald der Weißanteil im Bild recht hoch ist. Das geht meist dahin, dass das Signal kurze Zeit verloren geht. Ich werde mal probieren, die 100 Hz-Funktion auszuschalten. Ich hoffe, das bringt etwas.

Ich bin mit dem Fernseher an sich zufrieden, nur trüben die kleineren Wehwehchen den Gesamteindruck etwas.

Grüße und wünscht mir Glück 

Wannseesprinter


----------



## N8Mensch (24. Januar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen N8Mensch,
> 
> danke für deinen Hinweis. Die Vermutung liegt wirklich sehr nahe, dass nicht genormte Auflösungen der B6000er kirre machen. Allerdings sollte laut Verpackungsangabe von "Sonic Unleashed" das Spiel mit 1280x720 (720p) laufen. Die Praxis sieht selbstverständlich anders aus; ich werde es dieses Wochenende mal ausprobieren. Sonic 3 über die Mega Drive Collection werde ich ebenfalls mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. Dort trat das Problem sehr stark auf.


Hallo Wannsee,

tatsächlich ist die Auflösung bei Sonic Unleashed aber  anscheinend 880x720, so eigentlich auch das Ergebnis wenn man danach googelt(@Sonic).



> Starte ich allerdings Sonic 3 vom "gewöhnlichen" Sega Mega Drive - ja, ich besitze ihn wieder -, so ist das Input Lag sehr gering, aber deutlich zu spüren. Schalte ich dort den Spielemodus ein, so ist die Verzögerung verschwunden, einen optischen Unterschied kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Bei dem Mega Drive habe ich leider das große Problem, dass das Bild extreme Störungen hat, sobald der Weißanteil im Bild recht hoch ist. Das geht meist dahin, dass das Signal kurze Zeit verloren geht. Ich werde mal probieren, die 100 Hz-Funktion auszuschalten. Ich hoffe, das bringt etwas.
> 
> Ich bin mit dem Fernseher an sich zufrieden, nur trüben die kleineren Wehwehchen den Gesamteindruck etwas.


Den Teil verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Denn wenn du den Spielmodus aktivierst, wird die 100hz-Einstellmöglichkeit automatisch deaktiviert.
Obwohl ich mich frage, wie du den Spielmodus aktivieren kannst? Oder läuft Sonic3 in einer vom Spielmodus unterstützten Auflösung?

*Interessant* wäre nun zu wissen, ob man den automatisch deaktivierten Spielmodus bei Konsolenspielen mit nicht genormter Auflösung ersetzen kann, indem die Bildverbesserer wie 100 hz etc. manuell abgeschaltet werden.

Ich habe bei mir "nur" einen PC ansgeschlossen und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem UEB6000. Spiele in 1920*1080 im Spielmodus und habe ein perfektes Bild ohne Schlieren, Bildfehler oder Input Lags. Kann zu meinem 22-Zoll Spiele-TFT keinen Unterschied feststellen.(außer die Größe natürlich  )
Und ich würde sagen, gerade in Shooter + Maus macht man mit die schnellsten Bewegungen. Oder im RallyModus bei Colin-Dirt fliegen einem die Kurven nur so um die Ohren, die Strecken wären mit Input-Lag gar nicht zu bewältigen.

Aber wie kommt folgende, aktuelle Meinung zustande: "Günstiger.de - Samsung B6000 - Killzone2 unspielbar" . 

Wie schon geschrieben, kann ich mir hier nur vorstellen, dass Killzone 2 nicht in echten 720p oder 1080p läuft und der Spielmodus deaktiviert ist.
(Oder kann es vielleicht Probleme geben, wenn Konsole nicht an HDMI 1/ DVI angeschlossen ist?)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (25. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

kann es sein, dass diese verminderte Auflösung von Sonic Unleashed nur bei der Xbox 360 auftritt? Schenke ich meinem Fernseher Glauben, so wird dieses Spiel mit einer Auflösung von 720p dargestellt - auf der Playstation 3.

Du hast übrigens Recht: Wird der Spielemodus bei der B6000er Reihe aktiviert, so wird automatisch im gleichen Zug die "100 Hz Motion Plus"-Funktion in den Optionen deaktiviert und ist auch nicht auszuwählen.

Das böse Flackern bei meinem Mega Drive scheint übrigens eine Sache an den Module oder der Konsole selbst zu sein. Es tritt sehr unerwartet und unberechenbar auf. Mein Bier, ich werden dem Fehler schon irgendwie auf die Schliche kommen.

Sogenannte "Flashlights" (siehe Bild) treten bei mir übrigens gar nicht auf. Danach habe ich schon gründlich Ausschau gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## N8Mensch (26. Januar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kann es sein, dass diese verminderte Auflösung von Sonic Unleashed nur bei der Xbox 360 auftritt? Schenke ich meinem Fernseher Glauben, so wird dieses Spiel mit einer Auflösung von 720p dargestellt - auf der Playstation 3.


Also diese Liste hier wird sogar ständig aktuallisiert und sowohl unter PS3 und XBox360(etwas runter scrollen) wird die merkwürdige Auflösung angeben. (Obwohl Killzone nicht aufgeführt wird und ich im Internet auch keine aussagekräftigen Aussagen über die tatsächliche Auflösung finde)
Ist denn der Spielmodus bei dir in Sonic Unleashed(oder beim Sonic vom MegaDrive, dass hat doch keine 720p Auflösung) automatisch aktiviert bzw. läuft es einwandfrei?
Wir bräuchten schon ein Spiel, dass keine genormten Auflösungen(1080p oder 720p verwendet.

Ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht, wie die Input-Probleme bei einigen Spielern zustande gekommen sind. 



> Du hast übrigens Recht: Wird der Spielemodus bei der B6000er Reihe aktiviert, so wird automatisch im gleichen Zug die "100 Hz Motion Plus"-Funktion in den Optionen deaktiviert und ist auch nicht auszuwählen.
> 
> Sogenannte "Flashlights" (siehe Bild) treten bei mir übrigens gar nicht auf. Danach habe ich schon gründlich Ausschau gehalten.
> 
> ...


Vorweg: Die Flashlights des hier gezeigten Sony-Gerätes sind sicher übertrieben deutlich dargestellt bzw. extrem ausgeprägt.

Bei den Flashlights gibt es meiner Ansicht nach Unterschiede.
In den Ecken sind Aufhellungen technisch eigentlich unvermeidbar, weil sich dort die LED Lichteinstrahlung auf kurzer Distanz überschneidet. 

Aber es gibt anscheinend auch Flashlights, die entstehen, wenn ein einzelnes LED nicht in Reih´und Glied mit den anderen LEDs sitzt. So kann es auch zu Taschenlampen-artigen Einstrahlungen an beliebiger Stelle kommen. 

Ich kann ja mal ein Foto von meinem TV machen, aber so heftige Einstrahlungen bekomme ich wahrscheinlich nicht hin, selbst wenn ich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf 10 stelle(Standard ist 5).

Dazu hier meine "bereits verfasste" Meinung. Wenn dann können flashlights auch nur in wirklich dunklen Szenen oder 21:9 Kinoformatbalken auftreten und die Raumbeleuchtung spielt ebenfalls eine wesentliche Rolle_(" je nach Raumbeleuchtung mehr / weniger oder gar nicht zu sehen")_.

Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, den perfekten LCD gibt es nicht, egal ob mit Leuchtstoffröhre, Edge-LED oder FullLED - alle haben irgendwelche Schwächen in der Schwarzdarstellung, die je nach Empfinden und Nutzung auffallen können.

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit dem B6000 und genieße das tolle Bild in jeder freien Minute  .


----------



## Sash (26. Januar 2010)

von sony hab ich eh noch nie was gehalten. ich bin mit meinem samsung 8090 voll zu frieden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

zugegebenermaßen sehen die Flashlights bei dem Sony-Fernseher sehr extrem aus. Ich bin auch sehr mit deiner Aussage im Einklang, dass es keine perfekte Flimmerkiste gibt, N8Mensch. 

Ich kann bei meinem B6000er aber beim Abspann eines Films eine charakteristische Sache erkennen: Sobald der Abspann beginnt, ist das Bild erstmal schön schwarz. Fährt die weiße Schrift aber gemächlich von unten herein, wird die gesamte schwarze Bildfläche leicht erhellt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Werden direkt alle im Rand befindlichen LEDs aktiviert, sobald zum Beispiel ein weißer Punkt durch das Bild fliegt?

Dies ist mir aber nur bei einem komplett abgedunkelten Raum und kleiner Distanz zum Fernseher aufgefallen. Wenn man die Problematik nicht kennt, fällt es eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht auf.

Zum Spielemodus: Er ist bei mir am HDMI-Eingang der PS3 durchweg deaktiviert. Alleine der Filme wegen, die ich oft darauf gucke; 100 Hz machen sich bemerkbar.

Wie ich vielleicht schon erwähnte, ist das Input Lag lediglich bei der Mega Drive Collection für die PS3 stark zu vernehmen. Diese Kollektion wird, warum auch immer, auf genormte 720p (laut Fernseher) hochskaliert, obwohl die Spiele ja schon echt oller Schinken sind.

Bei Spielen wie WipeOut HD, Gran Turismo, Virtua Fighter, Uncharted 1 & 2 usw. ist nicht im Ansatz zu merken, dass eine Verzögerung zwischen Eingabe und Ausgabe vorhanden ist. Ich kann mir dieses Verhalten nicht erklären. Bei WipeOut HD oder Virtua Fighter sollte sich das ja bemerkbar machen, da eine schnelle Reaktion gefragt ist.

Beim Mega Drive, welcher über den Ext.-Eingang betrieben wird, ist das Input Lag sehr gering. Durch Einschalten des Spielemodus ist diese Verzögerung weg, optisch ist aber auch keine Abnahme der Qualität zu erkennen.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## N8Mensch (28. Januar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich kann bei meinem B6000er aber beim Abspann eines Films eine charakteristische Sache erkennen: Sobald der Abspann beginnt, ist das Bild erstmal schön schwarz. Fährt die weiße Schrift aber gemächlich von unten herein, wird die gesamte schwarze Bildfläche leicht erhellt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Werden direkt alle im Rand befindlichen LEDs aktiviert, sobald zum Beispiel ein weißer Punkt durch das Bild fliegt?
> 
> Dies ist mir aber nur bei einem komplett abgedunkelten Raum und kleiner Distanz zum Fernseher aufgefallen. Wenn man die Problematik nicht kennt, fällt es eigentlich kaum bis gar nicht auf.


Hi,

das wird der _dynamische Kontrast(_Mega Dynamic Contrast) sein, der die Helligkeit ständig dem Bild anpasst. Da beim Abspann erst mal keine Schrift dargestellt werden muss, schalten sich die LEDs wahrscheinlich kompett aus bzw. werden stark gedimmt(GlobalDimming). Sobald die Schrift ins Bild kommt, schalten sich die LEDs wieder ein.
Die LEDs arbeitet wohl solidarisch zusammen, um die Ausleuchtung der gesamten Fläche so gleichmäßig wie möglich erscheinen zu lassen. Würden nur ein paar LEDs leuchten, wären diese Einstrahlungen deutlich als Flashlights sichtbar.

Gruß


----------

